# POLL: Average City MPG



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

What is your average city mileage?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

We get 15.5 around town, SEL 4.0L, it's still new (1 month). We'll see if the mileage goes up any. Verified gas receipts to dash reading over 2 tanks.


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

58kafer said:


> We get 15.5 around town, SEL 4.0L, it's still new (1 month). We'll see if the mileage goes up any. Verified gas receipts to dash reading over 2 tanks.


Ours started going up around the 3-5K mark.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

usually a solid 16.6 around town


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

2010 4.0L still brand new and haven't filled up a single time yet, but watching the average MPG in the cluster and it fluctuates between 18.4-18.6MPG driving around right now. Haven't done much highway yet except a brief 30 min trip and it got up to 19MPG average for that trip but is back down to ~18.5 right now.

MPG is very subject to how you drive it, I am light on the throttle at stops in an attempt to get the best possible mileage. I will try to post back when the motor is broken in and getting better mileage. opcorn:


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*14MPG - only 500 miles, but not impressed*

Any tips to get more than 14MPG out of this van? I just got it two weeks ago, put on 400 miles and not impressed at all... I too live in PA Mike - no idea how to squeeze 25 out of our 4.0Liter engine. The SEL upgrade was important to us for towing and MPG - this is sub-par performance. Need advice... Thanks.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

So I need to update, my average dropped as low as 15-16mpg around town (very little highway driving), but the average got up as high as 26mpg on the Christmas trip to Northeast PA (400 miles of highway roundtrip) I haven't calculated MPG myself yet (have all gas receipts with milage written on them), this is only based on watching the in-dash AVG display. I'm sure once the motor really breaks in should see a 1-2mpg increase. Overall I am not displeased with the fuel economy giving the engine size and weight of the vehicle, other minivans have nearly identical ratings so my choice was not based on fuel economy. When I'm alone or don't need the extra room, I have a Jetta Wagon which gives me 26-28mpg around town (out-of-comission at the moment though. )



VWDAVID said:


> Any tips to get more than 14MPG out of this van? I just got it two weeks ago, put on 400 miles and not impressed at all... I too live in PA Mike - no idea how to squeeze 25 out of our 4.0Liter engine. The SEL upgrade was important to us for towing and MPG - this is sub-par performance. Need advice... Thanks.


I do not know how you drive or if you are in a major city or not (stop and go alot can kill you MPG), but if you are only getting 14mpg, I would suggest trying to be lighter on the throttle. If the RPM's are getting above 3k before shifting, and you are not going uphill, you are on the throttle too much. When coming to a stop, let off the gas sooner and let the van's weight slow you down (this can also prolong the life of your brakes.) Keep the transmission in drive or 6th... it is not like Tiptronic where you select the ACTUAL gear, this system will only keep the transmission from going into a higher gear than you select, little to no effect on when it shifts. That's my reccomendations, but I still wouldn't expect 25mpg unless you are driving ALOT of highway.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*One more question: Does the ECO feature help with getting better MPG?*

Awesome - thanks for the update Mike. Going on an hour highway trip today... will try some techniques  Appreciate the detail. I have to figure out what that ECO feature is too - I just got my manual, but didn't see that mentioned. 

Searched online (for T&C forums) and found these comments. Any find that to be true with your Rou?

Eco ON has nothing to do with anything, except for how you drive it. The ECO light is suppose to be used as a tool to get the most MPG out of your van. 

Someone stated this is what they had on their DVD (for another Chrysler) - don't know if really true.
_ECO / ECO-ON (Fuel Saver Indicator) — If Equipped
The ECO-ON indicator will illuminate when you are driving in a fuel efficient manner and can be used to modify driving habits in order to increase fuel economy. The ECO display will toggle between ECO and ECO-ON depending on driving habits and vehicle usage. Press the Odometer / Trip Odometer / ECO (Fuel Saver Indicator) button to change the display from odometer to either of the two trip odometer settings or the “ECO” display.
_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you have a 2011? I remember there being something about adding that in 2011, I have a 2010 and I haven't even seen any 2011's yet.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

That is correct about the ECO mode. It's just a light that tells you if you are driving efficiently. It can be useful, but there is direct effect on the engine or trans. It just tell you to drive easier. I watched it initially, but then gave up on it once I learned what the motor/trans liked, driveability and efficiency.

I still get pretty good mileage. Initially our average mileage was lower, 18 or so, and now it is at 20. I am pleased with those numbers. Considering I first considered a Tahoe Hybrid, which gets a continuous 20mpg city and highway. So for a van, that carries as much as the tahoe, to get 20 average and 25-26 highway, with less technology, that's pretty good in my book. And cost a heck of a lot less than the Tahoe Hybrid. What a waste of money that would have been.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

VWDAVID said:


> _The ECO-ON indicator will illuminate when you are driving in a fuel efficient manner and can be used to modify driving habits in order to increase fuel economy. The ECO display will toggle between ECO and ECO-ON depending on driving habits and vehicle usage. Press the Odometer / Trip Odometer / ECO (Fuel Saver Indicator) button to change the display from odometer to either of the two trip odometer settings or the “ECO” display.
> _


Ok, so I was just out driving and checked and this is on my van. I do not see it doing anything really except notifying you that you are driving efficiently or not.


----------



## dub_this (Oct 11, 2002)

around Chicago, I'll get 15.5 during the week.


----------



## VWDAVID (Jan 12, 2011)

*Results from my Road Trip*

Ok, so I like the ECO function... helping me "know" the optimal way to drive.

And I finally got up over 20 MPG... not over 22, but we didn't get on a true highway where I can go 65 to really let it out. More pleased knowing it's my around town driving MPG that are suffering.

Around town, I need to lay off accelerating off the line. Guess that's all I can do... and let time on the new engine settle things down too. Keep you posted.


----------



## sunball (Dec 24, 2010)

Ours is pretty new. 2010 SEL 4.0L. Only 1k mile on it right now. Average city MPG around 15.


----------

